# Marijuana Shisha



## hookahman16 (May 4, 2008)

Hey everybody I am "hookahman." I enjoy smoking hookah and I also enjoying adding a little bit of Marijuana to my Shisha. So far I have only tried it with Melon and Raspberry. It is so good with melon. It gets my friends and I so high just after a couple puffs and it keeps burning for about 20-30 minutes depending on how much you pack. If anyone knows how to make pure marijuana shisha without tobacco please let me know? Thanks


----------



## Manny Ramirez (May 5, 2008)

Welcome to Rollitup.


----------



## hookahman16 (May 10, 2008)

Has anyone here ever tried mixing marijuana with shisha before? If so tell me how it was and what flavor you tried it with.


----------



## Happygrower (May 11, 2008)

Yes Ive done that before. I cant remember with what flavors, but I think as long as you like the flavor of the shisha then youll most likely like it when its mixed with marijuana too, maybe even more  Enjoy experimenting with the flavors! hookah is always a good way to pass the time!


----------

